# What's the Purpose of 2nd Init Recovery?



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm currently running CM4DX GB and haven't selected 2nd Init in ROM Manager. It's still using the deafult. I can get into regular Clockwork by holding the power button and rebooting and everything works fine in that I can create backups, flash .zips, and whatnot. That being the case, what's the point of flashing the 2nd Init recovery in ROM Manager? What does it provide that I don't already have?


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

Totally put this in the wrong forum. Whoops.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

It's not essential but provides the most recent version of CWM recovery. You can see which version you have and what the current version is when you open rom manager

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

SaurusX said:


> Totally put this in the wrong forum. Whoops.


I noticed


----------

